# Improve Your Ratings



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

This is how I instantly improved my rating -

1. Don't drive past 10 pm. 
2. Don't pick up college kids. Doesn't matter what college. They're freshmen without cars and have zero respect and will 1* you for the fun of it. 
3. Don't pick up drunks. 

Unfortunately, this may limit your income but at least you'll continue to have high ratings. Until Uber changes their rating system you have to be more selective of your riders.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

If you hit the trifecta, picking up drunken college kids after 10 pm then you get what you deserve.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

I started no earlier than 11pm last night(Saturday). The earliest I get out most days is 9:30pm...it can be done...only had one puker & it only got on my door.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> I started no earlier than 11pm last night(Saturday). The earliest I get out most days is 9:30pm...it can be done...only had one puker & it only got on my door.


Lovely.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> I started no earlier than 11pm last night(Saturday). The earliest I get out most days is 9:30pm...it can be done...only had one puker & it only got on my door.


Passenger ratings are unfair and arbitrary. That score is meaningless!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Passenger ratings are unfair and arbitrary. That score is meaningless!


Lmao!!! Tell the OP that not me. You're preaching to the choir buddy!!..no argument from me on that statement. My point is that driving late nights doesn't automatically equal a bad overall rating.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmao!!! Tell the OP that not me. You're preaching to the choir buddy!!..no argument from me on that statement. My point is that driving late nights doesn't automatically equal a bad overall rating.


ATL, care to share your late night driving habits? It's an awesome rating and I realize that may be the only available time to drive for some of us.


----------



## Abu_Abdullahi (Dec 1, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> I started no earlier than 11pm last night(Saturday). The earliest I get out most days is 9:30pm...it can be done...only had one puker & it only got on my door.


Why is your Uber driver app different then mine? I have an iPhone too and I don't see any of the good of the features you have.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Rush hour is a hard one. Plenty of clients, but bad for ratings because clients always expect you to get to their destination promptly. Rush hour traffic only makes it harder for you regardless of it being totally out of your control.

I stopped the rush hour shift and my rating went up over the course of 2 months. I realized that it's much better to work the morning shift due to low traffic and higher quality of passengers. The busiest times tend to be in the earlier or later part of the day.



Coachman said:


> Passenger ratings are unfair and arbitrary. That score is meaningless!


How in the world is it arbitrary? Passenger ratings are easy to maintain provided you respect both the driver and his vehicle. Other beneficial things you can do is tip, avoid requesting shorter trips and (esp.) have manners. That's all it is. Frankly, it doesn't matter what the person is or what he looks like that will determine what I give him. It all has to do with character. I do not hesitate on giving a low rating to a spanking hot girl with terrible manners or a good rating to an dorky outcast with good manners. Always rate accordingly.


----------

